# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > ISPS code >  Piracy and armed robery against ships

## Παναγιώτης

IMO 
*Guidance to shipowners and ship operators, shipmasters and crews on* *preventing and suppressing acts of piracy and armed robbery against ships* 
*Source:http://www.imo.org/*

----------


## Leo

Source: BIMCO weekly

*Anti-Piracy Planning Chart*

 The UKHO has produced an Anti-Piracy Planning Chart as part of an initiative driven by the EU Naval Force.

The chart, numbered Q6099, covering the Gulf Of Aden, south of the Horn of Africa with a larger scale inset showing the Gulf of Aden Transit Corridor, is designed to collate all relevant information for the area and to raise awareness. The chart has the transit corridors marked, UK Maritime Trade Operations (UKMTO) Dubai reporting boundaries, instructions to avoid becoming a victim and telephone numbers in the case that a ship is attacked.

The chart is to be provided free of charge with the aim of getting a copy on board all commercial vessels operating in the area. 

Distributors and shipping companies that wish to acquire the chart should await further information which will be posted on this page soon.

You can download an electronic version of the chart as a PDF document here. 

Any feedback regarding this product should be sent to postmaster@mschoa.org
Source UKHO

----------


## Leo

This is another chart indicating roughly the bounderies of dangerous area for piracy attacks. The chart is part of a circular issued by the Liberian administration.

piracy_full.pdf

----------


## Leo

Latest Piracy analysis & warning weekly 

26 June PAWW.DOC

----------


## Leo

An update for the subject 

13 August PAWW.pdf.

----------


## Leo

Latest news as of 20 August 2009

20 August PAWW.DOC

----------


## Leo

Latest news as of 27 August 2009

27 August PAWW.DOC

----------


## christoforos

Very helpful....Continued :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Latest uptade of 3 Sept. 2009

3SeptPAWW.pdf

----------


## Eng

Following the above posts of my good friend Leo,
I hereby present you the Chart of Gulf of Aden, showing clearly the IRTC and the points ALPHA + BRAVO, S.W Point of Entry and N.E Point on Entry.
Also be informed that in each point of entry there is a ship convoy every 0600 hrs (local time) with minimum speed of 11 knots. In every convoy there is a Navy vsl escorting the ships from the Coallition Forces which can be called on CH.16+17 for any information needed.

DSC01007.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Following the above posts of my good friend Leo,
> I hereby present you the Chart of Gulf of Aden, showing clearly the IRTC and the points ALPHA + BRAVO, S.W Point of Entry and N.E Point on Entry.
> Also be informed that in each point of entry there is a ship convoy every 0600 hrs (local time) with minimum speed of 11 knots. In every convoy there is a Navy vsl escorting the ships from the Coallition Forces which can be called on CH.16+17 for any information needed.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55563


 
και πρεπει να πηγαινεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στην προκαθορισμενη πορεια.λιγο δεξια η αριστερα να ξεφυγεις οι ασφαλιστικες δεν αναγνωριζουν τιποτα!

----------


## Leo

Latest uptade of 10 Sept. 2009

10 September PAWW.DOC

----------


## Leo

Most recent update on the subject

17 September PAWW.DOC

----------


## Leo

Weeekly update on the subject

24 September PAWW.DOC

----------


## Leo

Threat Factors for Commercial Shipping and Forecast of Pirate Activity Through 2009

Factors_Affecting_Pirate_Success_HOA.doc

----------


## Leo

The weekly update

08 October PAWW.DOC

----------


## Leo

Here we are with latest update of 15th Oct 2009

15 October PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

A bit late for publishing the report this time.
22 October PAWW.pdf

----------


## Natsios

SOMALI pirates may now have their hands on short and medium range missiles, after the capture of an unnamed vessel laden with weapons this morning, according to private security sources with good connections in the Gulf of Aden.
Nick Davis of Britain’s Merchant Maritime Warfare Centre identified the vessel as _Al Mizan_, a name that does not occur on either the Lloyd’s Marine Intelligence Unit or Equasis databases, and added that it was being unloaded while anchored off Garacad, near to Eyl.
However, the International Maritime Bureau said it could not confirm the seizure, and military sources were not available for comment.
According to a non-governmental organisation active in the region, the weapons consignment was bound for al Shabab, an Islamist militia group operating inside Somalia. The question of whether or not it has links with the pirates is controversial among specialists, with the current consensus opinion being that they do no.
Al Shabab is known to be equipped with rocket propelled grenades, but not short or medium range missiles of either surface-to-air or surface-to-surface type.
Another former military source, Graeme Gibbon Brookes, who is now managing director of Dryad Maritime Intelligence, said that he doubted whether either the pirates or the militia would have the ability to use missiles, which are too sophisticated for their needs.
“To effectively use a surface-to-surface missile, you need a launcher platform and Istar [a military acronym for ‘intelligence, surveillance, target aquisition and reconnaissance’]. It would be like you or I trying to remove someone’s appendix. The mechanics of doing it are so complicated, invariably it would fail.”
Meanwhile, Mr Davis said that Somali pirates last night mounted an unsuccessful attack on a very large crude carrier full 870 nautical miles off the Somali coast, making it the longest-range attack they have ever conducted.
 Source _Kite Warren & Wilson Ltd_

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 18 Nov 2009

Things getting worse 

18 November 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

_Sometimes, we need to say good things.... such actions are deeply appreciated by all mariners worldwide._

The article published by *Bimco* today...


On the morning of 18 November, a boarding team belonging to the Greek warship HS _Adrias_ sighted two attack skiffs and one “motherskiff” approximately 300 nautical miles north of the Seychelles. They intercepted and boarded and all pirate-related paraphernalia, including excess skiffs, were seized.

Following this event, _Adrias_ continued to the East and intercepted two more skiffs and a mother ship with a total of five suspected pirates. This group was also neutralized; this action is part of the continued efforts towards disrupting piracy in this vast sea area where pirates had been known to operate and hijack ships previously.

*Source:* EU Navfor

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 25 Nov 2009

 The situation continues to deteriorate

25 November 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

I see many insidents of use of fire arms against ships, compared with the past months.

May I presume that the presence of armed security teams onboard some ships trigered the use of arms from pirates against all ships?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Fortunately no armed guards carried on most tankers. As we can read here than practice encouraged from EU NAVFOR:
"Meanwhile, EU NAVFOR’s commander, UK Rear Admiral Peter Hudson, reportedly told reporters in Nairobi that the latest hijacking means pirates are now holding 11 ships and 264 crew members off the coast of Somalia. 

He also backed the decision by Maran Centaurus’s operator to keep armed guards off its tankers, the Associated Press reported. 

“At the moment the consensus is, and I think quite rightly, let’s be wary before we bring military troops, armed guards, civilian guards onto fuel tankers full of fuel and gas,” he said. "

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 2 Dec 2009

Could not be worse!

02 December 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Natsios

Best Management Practices to deter Piracy in the Gulf og Aden and off the Coast of Somalia (version 2)

BMPPiracy0809.pdf

----------


## Thodwris

> Weekly update 2 Dec 2009
> 
> Could not be worse!
> 
> 02 December 09 PAWW.pdf


Καλημερα, σε ποιο link Μπορω να βρω αυτα τα updates?

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 9 Dec 2009

Things seems to be better last week, if we can say so....

09 December 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly report for the week 16 Dec 2009

16 December 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## christoforos

Very helpful..Thanks a lot :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Weekly report for the week 22 Dec 2009

Merry Christmas to all without unpleasent incidents.

22 December 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Natsios

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής που αναφέρεται μεταξύ  άλλων και στο νομικό πλαίσιο που διέπει τα θέματα πειρατείας*.
*Και αυτα τη στιγμή που άλλο ένα Ελληνικό φορτηγό πλοίο καταλήφθηκε απο πειρατές *800 μίλια* ανοικτα των ακτων της Σομαλίας*



Εχουν στήσει «μηχανή» είσπραξης λύτρων*
 Τρίτη, 29 Δεκεμβρίου 2009 07:00
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redi...asp?id=1759767 


Περισσότερα από 500 εκατ. δολάρια υπολογίζεται ότι έχουν φτάσει μέσα στο 2009 τα λύτρα που έχουν καταβληθεί στους πειρατές για την απελευθέρωση πληρωμάτων και πλοίων.

Τελευταίο περιστατικό η καταβολή τεσσάρων εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων που έριξαν με ελικόπτερο στο κατάστρωμα του χωρητικότητας 76.400 dwt φορτηγού πλοίου «De Xin Hai» το οποίο είχαν καταλάβει πειρατές.

Το πλοίο με 25μελές πλήρωμα, μετέφερε κάρβουνο από τη Νότια Αφρική στο ινδικό λιμάνι Μούντρα όταν κατελήφθη από ενόπλους στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό.

Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με τα διεθνή μέσα ακόμα οκτώ πλοία με 213 ομήρους κρατούνται ακόμα από πειρατικές ομάδες.  

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι οι πειρατικές επιθέσεις στο εννεάμηνο του 2009 είναι περισσότερες από όσες έγιναν σε ολόκληρο το 2008.

Ειδικότερα ο συνολικός αριθμός των πειρατικών επιθέσεων που αναφέρθηκαν μέχρι την 23 Σεπτεμβρίου στο Κέντρο Πληροφόρησης του IMB (Piracy Reporting Centre-PRC), είναι 294. 

Από τις 294 επιθέσεις οι 97 κατεγράφησαν στον Κόλπο του ¶ντεν, ενώ 47 επιθέσεις σημειώθηκαν σε άλλες περιοχές ανοικτά των ακτών της Σομαλίας. Επιπλέον, τέσσερις επιθέσεις κατεγράφησαν κοντά στις ακτές του Ομάν, αν και εκτιμάται ότι και για αυτές τις επιθέσεις υπεύθυνοι είναι Σομαλοί πειρατές.

Όπως και το 2008 οι περισσότερες πειρατικές επιθέσεις σημειώθηκαν ανοικτά των ακτών της Σομαλίας, είτε στην περιοχή του Κόλπου του ¶ντεν είτε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή στις ανατολικές ακτές της χώρας προς τον Ινδικό Ωκεανό. Το 2008 αναφέρθηκαν παγκοσμίως 293 περιπτώσεις επίθεσης πειρατών σε πλοία, κατά 11% υψηλότερες από ότι το 2007.

*Τα ζητήματα*

Το πρόβλημα της αντιμετώπισης της πειρατείας εμφανίζεται περίπλοκο και με αρκετές ιδιαιτερότητες. Ενα από τα ζητήματα είναι ότι η πειρατεία συνιστά εγκληματική πράξη, η οποία συνήθως διαπράττεται εκτός των χωρικών υδάτων, δηλαδή εκτός της εθνικής δικαιοδοσίας των κρατών. 

Συνεπώς, πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται στο πλαίσιο του Διεθνούς Δικαίου, δηλαδή της Σύμβασης των Ηνωμένων Εθνών του 1982 για το Δίκαιο της Θάλασσας.

Σύμφωνα με το Δίκαιο της Θάλασσας και το ισχύον διεθνές νομικό πλαίσιο, οι συλληφθέντες πειρατές δεν θεωρούνται αιχμάλωτοι πολέμου, αλλά κοινοί εγκληματίες, που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν και να δικαστούν με βάση την εθνική νομοθεσία των κρατών, τα οποία συμπράττουν στην καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας. 

*Ο ελληνικός εφοπλισμός*

Τα θέματα της πειρατείας απασχολούν έντονα και τον ελληνικό εφοπλισμό. Έχουν επισημάνει την ανάγκη να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των πολεμικών πλοίων που περιπολούν στις ανατολικές ακτές της Αφρικής, να βελτιωθεί ο μεταξύ τους συντονισμός και να διευκρινισθούν οι όροι εμπλοκής τους, ενώ υπογραμμίσθηκε η σημασία της έγκαιρης γνωστοποίησης από μέρους των εμπορικών πλοίων, της πρόθεσής τους, να διέλθουν από τις εκτεθειμένες σε πειρατικές ενέργειες περιοχές. 

*Η αμερικανική πρόταση* 

Οι ΗΠΑ πρόσφατα κατέθεσαν πρόταση να μην γίνεται καμία διαπραγμάτευση για λύτρα, για αναγνώριση του αδικήματος πειρατείας από όλα τα εθνικά δικαστήρια, για τη δημιουργία ταμείου που θα αναλαμβάνει το κόστος των νομικών διώξεων κατά των πειρατών, για έλεγχο της παράνομης ροής των κεφαλαίων που αξιοποιούν οι πειρατές και για κοινές πρακτικές στη διαχείριση των περιστατικών.

----------


## Leo

Last report for the year 2009.

Let's hope that for forthcoming year reports will be promising to control and stop this "whip" of the Shipping industry.

30 December 09 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

First update for the year 2010 is not really promising

06 January 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update as of 13.01.10

13 January 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 20 Jan 2010.

20 January 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 27 Jan 2010.

27 January 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Fortunately NE (winter) monsoons help safe transit from gulf of Aden. Who could say some years ago that seamen expected monsoons as a gift!

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 03 Feb 2010 for your guidance.

03 February 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

We have missed one, however herewith the update
of 17 Feb 2010

*17 February 10 PAWW.pdf*

----------


## Leo

Update as of 25 Feb 2010.

25 February 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Update as of 03 March 10 PAWW.

03 March 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Even with monsoon wind blowing we had an incident as we read in report. I think that we'll have a dificult month with the end of winder monsoon season in med March.

----------


## Natsios

Below article might be an alert for the expansion of piracy attacks region



*Greek ship evades*
*A Greek bulker survived a 12-hour assault by pirates deep in the Indian Ocean at the weekend.*
In what could prove a worrying expansion of Somali piracy, attackers in numerous boats repeatedly tried but failed to board the 27,500-dwt *Melina 1* (built 1980) around 350 miles west of the south-west tip of India. 
The attack on the Malta-flagged unit began at around 13:00 GMT on Friday when the master reported a number of suspicious boats in the area. A spokesperson for its owner, Athens-based Tramp Maritime Enterprises, told TradeWinds two skiffs and three larger craft were involved in the attack. 
[IMG]file://192.0.0.1/dms$/dms/in/2010/3/8/39974842-001image001.jpg[/IMG]
The pirates chased the bulker for 12 hours, attempting to board the ship at many points, until abandoning their assault at around 04:00 local time on Saturday. 
The master had immediately informed the owner who pressed an emergency response team into action in Greece. The Indian Navy and Coast Guard were informed and an aircraft was dispatched to aid the vessel. 
Numerous media reports indicate the incident occurred some 200 miles west of India’s Lakshadweep Islands which are about 150 miles west of the coast of Kerala state. 
No shots were fired during the attack and there are no reports of any injuries to the 23 Ukrainian and Filipino crew. 
The* Melina 1*was en route from Ukraine to Paradip, India with a cargo of coal when it was attacked. 
Although no pirate suspects were found following the assault, the incident bears all the hallmarks of a Somali pirate attack. If Somali pirates were involved, the attack could signal their ability to strike at much further distances from Somalia’s coast, increasing the risk to shipping deeper into the Indian Ocean. 
Elsewhere in the region, Somali pirates reportedly received a $4m ransom before freeing a Thai fishing vessel which was held for over four months. The Thai Union 3 was released on Sunday having been taken on 29 October in the Somali Basin with 25 crew onboard. 
Also, a Norwegian chemical tanker seized on Friday has reportedly now reached the Somali pirate stronghold of Haradhere in Puntland. The 9,380-dwt *UBT Ocean*(built 2009), owned by Brovigs Rederi, was snatched north of Madagascar on Friaday with 21 Myanmarese crew. 

Source: Kite Warren & Wilson insurance brokers

----------


## Leo

Update as of 10 March 10 PAWW

10 March 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Two latest updates

17 March 10 PAWW.pdf

24 March 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update for your guidance, things getting worse.

08 April 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Regular weekly update enhanced by ONI report.

15 April 10 PAWW.pdf

WWTTS 041510.pdf

----------


## Leo

*Worldwide hijackings fall but pirates expand area of operation*


During the first quarter of 2010, Somali pirates were responsible for 35 of the 67 piracy incidents reported worldwide which is a sharp drop from the 102 attacks that were reported during the first quarter of 2009. The reduction may be attributed to the continued success of the navies present in the Gulf of Aden and the more robust anti-piracy measures adopted by the merchant navy fleet.
Eleven vessels were hijacked. A total of 194 crew members were taken hostage, 12 of whom were injured. 
Even as the total number of incidents decline, the range of action by Somali pirates has expanded, spreading from the Gulf of Aden and the southern part of the Red Sea to the coasts off Kenya, Tanzania, the Seychelles, and even Madagascar in the Indian Ocean and Oman in the Arabian Sea. Some attacks, in fact, have taken place 1,000 nautical miles to the East from the Somali coast. 
In Nigerian waters, only two incidents have been reported. Violence towards crews remains high. In one of the two reported incidents, two crew members were injured and had to be taken ashore for medical treatment. 
Indonesia has reported eight piracy incidents during the first quarter of 2010, compared with only one incident reported during the first quarter of 2009. It should be noted that many incidents were attacks on vessels at anchor or at berth. Due regard and caution should be exercised while transiting Indonesian waters. 
In the first quarter of 2010, no incidents were reported in the Malacca and Singapore Straits, and only one incident was reported off the coast of Bangladesh. 

Source: ICC - IMB

----------


## Leo

Weekly update as of 21 Apr 2010

21 April 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update as of 28 Apr 2010

28 April 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly reports  12 & 13 May

12 May 10 PAWW.pdf

WWTTS 051310.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly udates for 19 May 2010

19 May 10 PAWW.pdf

WWTTS 051910.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly updates for 26.05.10

26 May 10 PAWW.pdf

WWTTS 052610.pdf

----------


## Leo

Update as of 2 & 4 June 2010

02 Jun 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 060410.pdf

----------


## Leo

Attached weekly uddates

09 Jun 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 061010.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly updates

16 Jun 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 061710.pdf

----------


## Leo

Latest update for the subject

WTS 062410.pdf

24 Jun 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## xotiko

> Latest update for the subject
> 
> WTS 062410.pdf
> 
> 24 Jun 10 PAWW.pdf


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη ενημερωση σου,αγαπητε.Χθες βραδυ στην Ερυθρα πεντε πλοιαρια επιτεθηκαν σε ελληνικο container με πυροβολισμους,αλλα ο καπετανιος αυξησε ταχυτητα και διεφυγε της επιθεσης.Το ξερω καλα,γιατι ο καπετανιος ειναι ο αντρας μου και η επιθεση εγινε την ωρα που προσπαθουσα να επικοινωνησω μαζι του.

----------


## Leo

Weekly update

30 Jun 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 063010.pdf

----------


## Leo

This week updates herebelow

07 Jul 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 070710.pdf

----------


## Leo

Latest update

14 Jul 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 071410.pdf

----------


## Leo

For this week an update

21 Jul 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS072110.pdf

----------


## Leo

Important issue for every one's knowledge!
Piracy_PDF.pdf

In the same subject the Safety at Sea International has published today:

*Story of the Week* 
 
M.Star: 'claimed by Abdullah Azzam Brigades' State terror ruled out in blast AN MOL VLCC was attacked last week not by state-sponsored commandos but by a rogue terrorist group, a US intelligence source close to the investigation told Fairplay today. 
Confusion had surrounded what caused damage to the Mitsui OSK Lines tanker M. Star in the Strait of Hormuz, with early reports divided as to whether a collision, explosion, freak wave or floating container dented its hull directly above the waterline. 
A United Arab Emirates coastguards spokesman also confirmed to the government-run WAM news agency today that the blast had been a ?terrorist attack? using a bomb boat, IHS Global Insight reported today.  
?The investigation and examination conducted by special teams have shown the tanker was attacked with explosives, which were loaded on a boat that approached the ship,? the spokesman said. 
UAE explosives experts ? found a dent on the starboard side above the water line and remains of homemade explosives on the hull," he said.  
Fairplay's US intelligence source would not specify what evidence had ruled out a government role in the attack. The ship reportedly sailed from the UAE today after repairs.  
IHS Global Insight commented: ?The attack was claimed on 3 August by the Abdullah Azzam Brigades, which said a suicide bomber identified as Ayyub al-Tayshan attacked the tanker. 
It also said that it delayed claiming the attack ?until our heroes returned safely to their bases?, a statement that would apparently appear to undermine its claim that a suicide bomber was involved - although it may indicate that Tayshan (if involved) had help in preparing the attack.?

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 

18 Aug 10 PAWW.pdf

WTS 081810.pdf

----------


## Leo

Updates as of 25 and 27 Aug respectively for:

WTS 082510.pdf

27 Aug 10 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Updates from 27 Aug to 3 Sep.

26 Aug - 03 Sep 2010 PAWW.pdf

WTS 090210.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update 29.09.10 showing an icrease of cativities after the end of monsoon period.
092910PAWW.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Indeed...
And at a considerable distance (>1000NM) off the coast of Somalia! 
So there is a danger for ships doing offshore passage from the area of Somalia.

----------


## Leo

Monthly recap up to 7th Oct. 2010
and latest weekly update as of 6th Oct. 2010

WTS 100710 _2_.pdf
100610PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Latest update as of 13.10.10

101310PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly recap up to 20th Oct. 2010
and latest Worldwide update as of 21st Oct. 2010

102010PAWW.pdf

WTS 102110.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly update Indian Ocean 27.10.10

102710PAWW.pdf

Monthly review worldwide 28.10.10

WTS 102810.pdf

----------


## Natsios

Subject: FW: SOMALIA - PIRACY (MSC AYALA)

London, Oct 29 -- Pirates in a skiff opened fire on fully cellular containership MSC Ayala (36124 gt, built 1985) 12 miles from Mombasa in the early hours of this morning. The hijacking attempt was repelled by a private security team onboard the MSC-chartered vessel. There are no reports of any injuries to the crew members onboard. The extent of any damage to the ship, if any, is also unknown. (Note -- MSC Ayala according to Lloyd's List Intelligence AIS, reported in lat 04 11 55.9S, long 39 53 55.7E at 1251, today, speed 2.4 knots.)

MSC Ayala , Class: Nippon Kaiji Kyokai, 35382 Dwt, IMO No: 8413033, P+I Club:Standard Steamship Owners Protection & Indemnity Association (Bermuda) Ltd, Contact: No details found for :, ,, phone --, fax --, Contact: Mediterranean Shipping Company (MSC), Geneva, Switzerland, phone 41-22-7038888, fax 41-22-7038787)



Subject: FW: POLAR (Panama) - Polar

Athens, Oct 30 -- Following received from the managers of product tanker Polar (40690 gt, built 2005): Paradise Navigation SA regret to confirm that at 01:40 UTC on 30 October, about 600 NM east of Socotra island, off Somalia, their vessel came under attack by 2 skiffs and that armed pirates boarded their vessel. There is no further information for the moment. Twenty four crew members are on board, comprising 3 Greek nationals, 3 Montenegrin, 1 Serbian, 1 Romanian and 16 Filipinos. At the time of the attack the Polar was en route from St. Petersburg and Kronshtadt to Singapore with a cargo of fuel oil. All the appropriate authorities have been contacted immediately and made aware of the situation, including the Flag State, the counter piracy coordination force EU NAVFOR and the crew manning agencies of the seafarers involved. The whole focus of Paradise Navigation is to ensure the safety, well being and early release of the seafarers on board the tanker, while keeping their families - and the crew manning agents - fully advised of the situation and any developments, understanding fully the great concern they must have at this time for their loved ones. Paradise Navigation receives the support of all the necessary advisors in dealing with this hijack and will not be providing any operational details that might endanger the lives of its crew, nor encourage further criminal attacks of this kind. The company asks that commentators on this event accept and understand this position.

(Note -- Polar , Class: Lloyds Register, 72854 Dwt, IMO No:9299563, P+I Club:U.K. Mutual Steam Ship Assurance Association (Bermuda) Ltd, Contact: No details found for :, ,, phone --, fax --)



Subject: FW: OMAN -- PIRACY

Istanbul, Oct 31 -- During voyage from Kavkaz, Russia to Visakhapatnam, India; bulk carrier GO Trader (26062 gt, built 1996) experienced a piracy attack 280 miles south east off Salalah, Oman Oct 30 2010. During the attack, pirates managed to board the vessel. Vessel systems were shut down and all crew shifted to a sheltered designated secure area and locked themselves inside. Having failed to enter subject area, the pirates left the vessel couple of hours later. Reportedly, no crew were injured due to incident. Vessel has continued voyage without further event.

GO Trader , Class: Unknown, 45693 Dwt, IMO No: 9108116, P+I Club:Standard Steamship Owners Protection & Indemnity Association (Bermuda) Ltd, Contact: No details found for :, ,, phone --, fax --)

Source KITE WARREN & WILSON LTD. LONDON

----------


## Leo

Weekly update as of 04.11.10

110410 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly updates 10.11.10

111010 PAWW.pdf

WTS 111010.pdf

----------


## Leo

Last week update

WTS 111118.pdf

181110 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

After an iterruption, attached last week updates

WTS 120210.pdf

120210 PAWW.pdf

----------


## Leo

This week update released.

PAWW 120910.pdf

WTS 120910.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Fortunately the winter monsoons minimised pirate activity, but as we read in thw attched file above:
"Over the next three months, pirate activity is expected to remain relatively low in the Gulf of Aden and Indian Ocean; however, the overall piracy threat during this time cannot be considered completely absent. During the monsoon season, certain areas of the Indian Ocean may experience calm sea states conducive for pirate activity. *As a result, mariners should remain vigilant*."

----------


## Leo

Latest weekly update 16.12.10
PAWW 121610.pdf

and monthly overview 16/11-15/12/2010
WTS 121610.pdf

----------


## Leo

After a silence period we are back with weekly update 13-13/01/11

PAWW 012011.pdf


and monthly update 20/12/10 - 19/01/11

WTS 012011.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly and monthly updates!

PAWW 020311.pdf

WTS 020311.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Already the high risk area exxtending as far as 10th paralel to the south and 78th meridian to east. The new feature is that navigation is naot safe even in approaches of the gulf of Oman as we shaw from recent incidents. Here is relevant statement from INTERTANKOQ

Piracy strangling shipping lanes - potential to disrupt oil flows                                           Published:                      10 February 2011 16:38                                 Updated:                      10 February 2011 17:08                                

The hijacking by pirates of 2 million barrels of Kuwaiti crude oil destined for the U.S. in a large Greek tanker in the middle of the main sea lanes coming from the Middle East Gulf marks a significant shift in the impact of the piracy crisis in the Indian Ocean.

The Irene SLΆs cargo of Kuwaiti crude oil represents nearly 20% (one fifth) of total U.S. daily crude oil imports. This one cargo is 12% of all oil coming out of the Middle East Gulf each day, and 5% of total daily world seaborne oil supply.

The piracy situation is now spinning out of control into the entire Indian Ocean right to the top of the Arabian Sea over 1,000 miles from the coast of Somalia. This rapid expansion has been accomplished through the piratesΆ use of motherships.

If piracy in the Indian Ocean is left unabated, it will strangle these crucial shipping lanes with the potential to severely disrupt oil flows to the U.S. and to the rest of the world.

We need to see a significant increase in government ΅willΆ to eradicate piracy in the Indian Ocean and not just contain it. 

_Statement  made by INTERTANKO's Managing Director, Joe Angelo in response to the  hijacking of the VLCC Irene SL on 10.02.11 in the northern part of the  Indian Ocean/Arabian Sea more than 1,000 miles from Somalia 
_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Find attached the IMO Circular letter No.3164 of 14 February 2011 about the proposed action plan against piracy.

----------


## Leo

Latest update as of 24 February 2011

WTS 022411.pdf 

PAWW 022411.pdf

----------


## Leo

Latest udate dated 03.03.11 we report with some delay ...

WTS 030311.pdf


PAWW 030311.pdf

----------


## Leo

After a month of silence we are back with updated information as of 7th April:

113481300-WTS 040711.pdf

113481300-PAWW 040711.pdf

----------


## Leo

Weekly udates as of 14.04.11

PAWW 041411.pdf

WTS 041411.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Last update February 7 2012.

20130206_WTS.pdf

20130206_PAWW.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Last update February 21 2013. The situation in west Africa worsen.

20130220_WTS.pdf

20130220_PAWW.pdf

----------

